# Oprah-On Puppy Mills



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Last night it was storming and I was trying to find something interesting to watch on the telly...I am not a big Oprah watcher, but I was like, eh lets see what's going on here. So curled up on the floor with my pups I proceeded to watch an Oprah Show on Puppy Mills...and it was one of the saddest hours of my life.

I have heard of puppy mills, I knew they were bad, but that was it. I even worked for a pet store as a "puppy hustler" The pet store I worked for claimed that none of their dogs came from puppy mills, and I ignorantly went on about my duties.

I was young and dumb and it was a college job. Sadly I have learned that almost 99% of puppies sold in pet stores come from these godforsaken mills. And I am 100% sure that the pet store where I was employed was no different. I ignorantly wondered how you could always have 7 puppies, 8 weeks of age, auto-shipped to you every Wednesday, and them not come from a puppy mill. Turns out you can't, thinking back I feel horrible and stupid, but hopefully the ones I homed were given a shot a happy life.

Did anyone else see this insanity...

http://www.oprah.com/world/global/slide/200804/global_20080404_102.jhtml

http://www.mainlinerescue.com/


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw that show. My wife likes to watch Animal Planet and the Houston ASPCA got called out to a "kennel" Puppy mill where they had abandoned nearly 100 dogs, 34 were recovered alive, but barely, the worst case of starvation and neglect I have ever seen and the other 30+ were dead already and rotting!!!! Its disgusting how inhumane people can be and Im not easily riled!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I saw that too.. Looks like reality is coming to the forefront..

On a different note I also seen Nancy Grace advertising a Pitbull puppy in Florida who was in need of a home..  
This is the same women who says "He bit because he's a Pitbull".:hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

She's just as transparent and predictable as the rest of the TV world. She will say anything to get ratings. I'll just chalk it up to good publicity. Now if we can just get Obama to say something positive about bull breeds, the whole damn country will change their minds and fall head over heels in love. LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> She's just as transparent and predictable as the rest of the TV world. She will say anything to get ratings. I'll just chalk it up to good publicity. Now if we can just get Obama to say something positive about bull breeds, the whole damn country will change their minds and fall head over heels in love. LOL


if my boy ron paul wouldnt have droped out we wouldnt have anything to worry about lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You know, I listen to a lot of politically charged talk radio and I have to admit that I never heard much about him. I know a lot of dog people liked him though. I'm afraid we all have a lot of things to worry about no matter who gets it.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I watched it last night and all I did is yell at the TV. I do not like puppy mills nor more then anyone else but if we are going to put a stop to them then we as a whole need to come up with the laws for dogs and take it to our government so they can see that the dog community can and will work together to help keep dogs out of shelthers and puppy mills to be stopped. 

I truly believe if you do not do the following then you should not be able to breed. 
- HEATH TEST = for everything that the breed has in its lines
- CONFORMATION BREED SHOWS = to prove the dogs meet standards
- WORKING IN SPORTS = prove the dog is agile, strudy, stable etc. 

If we pulled together and made breeders have to do these things we would not have the dog world here like we do. 

No to mention we should have too (kind of like what is going on now but in a better way) Just b/c you purchase a dog does not mean you can just breed it. so if you do not plan on health testing, showing & working the dog then you have to spay or neuter. 

Now to get it started all the breeders out there need to put a cap on the contracts for people who choose to show, work the dogs by making sure the dog is co-owned so you know for a FACT the dog is being done with these things and once they have started before they can breed the dog we make sure the dogs have been health tested and then and only then you would take off your name of the dog. But if the new owner does not wish to do this well then the dog does not get bred as you put the dog in YOUR name on his/her paperwork and the owners do not get the paperwork on the dog until ou get a copy of the spay/neuter certificate. 

Sorry I can go on. I was rather pissed last night when I watched it. Due to her crying right in the beginning and her damn dogs, but yet she wants the pit bull and other bully breeds to be killed. Then it took the cake when the dogs she put the camera on to watch get put down where pit bulls and pitx 
Sean my name did not believe me so I rewinded it and showed him. 

I truly believe we need to ban together and see if some of use and get her to do a show on bully dogs that are in the world of showiing, working and prove these dogs are good breeds. Lets get her to get off her damn ass and stand up now for what she was saying. Promote the FACT that even Shelter dogs can do sporting evens through the registries. I know for a FACT that UKC & AKC both do it and maybe people who are in the other registries like NKC & ABDA can get them to open there doors to doing it too. 

Sydney 

Dont beat yourself about pet store working. Hun thats how it goes and us as breeders, dog lovers etc need to put a stop to pet stores selling animals Period. but we do not .. we are all convicted of going into the pet store and going OH look at the puppy! I know I am... 

Ok sorry guys I did my vent for the day. 

Hope all have a GREAT rest of the weekend, I know mine will be boring as it is pooring down rain  NO TRAINING

Doggy Kisses 

Deb


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw the show and the pain I felt for the animals was unexplainable. I too think that we need laws on who can breed but unfortantly that will not stop the byb's cause they like drug dealers and gangs don't follow the letter of the law. I guess our best bet is to try to get the average joe not to buy from pet stores.


I don't think that you will ever hear Obama say anything positive about the Pitbull if a man can not wear a Flag to show he loves his country then why would he express love for an animal.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I saw the show and the pain I felt for the animals was unexplainable. I too think that we need laws on who can breed but unfortantly that will not stop the byb's cause they like drug dealers and gangs don't follow the letter of the law. I guess our best bet is to try to get the average joe not to buy from pet stores.
> 
> I don't think that you will ever hear Obama say anything positive about the Pitbull if a man can not wear a Flag to show he loves his country then why would he express love for an animal.


I see what you are saying but I also disagree. If we get the laws in place about health showing and working dogs, to top it off get the registries to come on board with this then they will not except paperwork from someone who does NOTHING with there dogs like BYB and gangs.

Deb


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> If we get the laws in place about health showing and working dogs, to top it off get the registries to come on board with this then they will not except paperwork from someone who does NOTHING with there dogs like BYB and gangs.
> 
> Deb


Yes but you will never get this because good breeders are sadly not that common. The majority is not going to go for that and kennel clubs are not going to risk losing all that money from the amount of less registry's they would get. Even your big name breeders with nothing but CH and GRCH dogs with UWP titles are still often nothing but BYBS. Titles and performance may prove your dog but it says nothing about the breeder. Just because they compete does not mean they are at all reputable. I have seen tons of CH and GRCH APBTS thats look like boxer mixes, or the cross with Amstaff and have dogs that are no question Amstaff but sold and breed as APBT. They have 4-5 litters a year of there "awesome" CH dogs and money talks with them its all about money. Not all are like this but many are. Their dogs having titles just allows them to charge more. You can tell if a dog meets standard without showing it. I am not trying to say that you shouldn't compete but I don't believe thats what should qualify someone to breed. Now health testing yes that should be mandatory in any breeding of any kind due to the fact that even if sold as pets you don't want dogs or animals with health issues that can end up costing tons of money or leaving you heart broken because you animal is suffering or has passed away many years before they should have. Even if registries didn't except paperwork from bybs it would not matter to anything except papered dogs. It would do nothing for the over all breed whom most breed with out any care for papers.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Yes but you will never get this because good breeders are sadly not that common. The majority is not going to go for that and kennel clubs are not going to risk losing all that money from the amount of less registry's they would get. Even your big name breeders with nothing but CH and GRCH dogs with UWP titles are still often nothing but BYBS. Titles and performance may prove your dog but it says nothing about the breeder. Just because they compete does not mean they are at all reputable. I have seen tons of CH and GRCH APBTS thats look like boxer mixes, or the cross with Amstaff and have dogs that are no question Amstaff but sold and breed as APBT. They have 4-5 litters a year of there "awesome" CH dogs and money talks with them its all about money. Not all are like this but many are. Their dogs having titles just allows them to charge more. You can tell if a dog meets standard without showing it. I am not trying to say that you shouldn't compete but I don't believe thats what should qualify someone to breed. Now health testing yes that should be mandatory in any breeding of any kind due to the fact that even if sold as pets you don't want dogs or animals with health issues that can end up costing tons of money or leaving you heart broken because you animal is suffering or has passed away many years before they should have. Even if registries didn't except paperwork from bybs it would not matter to anything except papered dogs. It would do nothing for the over all breed whom most breed with out any care for papers.


dont you think it is better to start out somewhere then to sit on here and whine about it and say I am wrong. Come one this is why this country is the way it is with our dogs. Germany you MUST have titles on the dogs before you can breed. you can not register the litter w/o it not to mention you can not have the litter. many females have been given abortions in Germany due to a mistake. This is WHY they do not have mutts there walking the streets like we do not to mention all the animal shelters

Deb


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes we need to start somewhere and I think we should start with pet stores. i think we should have national days each month where gruops of people stand outside and have litature ready for those that want to purchase a puppy there Have big posters of puppy mill conditions and maybe something like what Sydney has on here. We need to educate people about puppy mills/pet stores.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> dont you think it is better to start out somewhere then to sit on here and whine about it and say I am wrong.


I think you really need to grow up when it comes to forum debates and stop with your rude attitude when people don't agree with you. I think you are wrong . We are not Germany, and I don't believe we should have laws like that at all. There are much better ways to stop overpopulation and like I said those laws will do nothing to stop BYBS who could care less what the laws say.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> I think you really need to grow up when it comes to forum debates and stop with your rude attitude when people don't agree with you. I think you are wrong . We are not Germany, and I don't believe we should have laws like that at all. There are much better ways to stop overpopulation and like I said those laws will do nothing to stop BYBS who could care less what the laws say.


There is nothing rude with what I stated back to you. And I dont care if you agree with me or not. Sorry but there truly is not a person on here doing anything about it. Yes there are some one here that fight BSL but the fact stands that no one does anything but whine. And you know that is a FACT. 
I am sorry you do not agree with the way Germany handles the dog population. But at least they do not have the problems we do. These are only thoughts not a fight.

So get over yourself


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Sorry but there truly is not a person on here doing anything about it. Yes there are some one here that fight BSL but the fact stands that no one does anything but whine


Wow Sorry Judy, Tex, Reddog, etc etc,

care to elaborate?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW I guess 27 yrs of taking in rescues spaying and neutering them with my own money and finding them forever homes is meaning less to some. If had known that what I was doing on a personal level was not helping the pet over population then I guess I should stop now and take a good look at what everyone else is doing so I can be as helpful as you all are.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Did I say anything about Rescue umm NO, I also take in rescues, rehabilitate and find good homes. 

I am talking about what we are all talking about. I do not see fighting to stop Puppy mills or fight to work on better laws. We all get mad when we hear new laws pop up from people who do not do anything or have dogs in the first place. 
I am truly only talking about how we as a whole need to band together and come up with something that will help put some good laws in this country. 

So if I have hurt some of you I will say I am sorry, I should have worded it better. 

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I don't think that you will ever hear Obama say anything positive about the Pitbull if a man can not wear a Flag to show he loves his country then why would he express love for an animal.


You are absolutely right. I was only being sarcastic, but if he said the world was flat I think people would start doubting science, lol. I definitely don't beleive that more laws and regulations is the answer, yet I don't have an alternative to suggest. People are going to do what they want to do. They are going to buy from pet stores which is why they sell so many pups. I think that the best place to start is in our own homes. Practice what we preach and do what we know to be right. Who knows? Even if we change one or two prospective puppy buyers it's at least something. I, myself, do not have the time in my busy life to do much more than practice responsible ownership and try to set a good example.


----------

